# Portal (the game) is free for download from steam



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I just wanted to let you all know, that if you have wanted to ever play Portal, but didn't want to pay for it, it is now free on Steam until the 24th. After that you will have to pay for it to get it. If you download it now, you keep it forever.

http://store.steampowered.com/freeportal/

If you haven't heard of it, it is an awesome combination of a FPS and a puzzle game. And what the hell, its free so go ahead and try it. 

You will need the Steam client to download it, but that is free too.

The cake is a lie.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

The cake is a lie. :lol:


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

True, but this game is not.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Cam said:


> The cake is a lie. :lol:


LOL thats the only reason I'm going to download it. Actually I'll make my brother download it. Last Puzzel game I played and still have somewhere is Riven.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. My sister is playing it right now.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I liked the game.

Anyone else beta testing starcraft 2? It's free as well.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

stargate game


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

i;ve applied for NFS The World Beta. hopefully next weekend i'll be able to check it out 1st hand.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

The cake is not a lie, how to get to the cake is a lie!!!


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Im in the beta for SC2, lol though I wouldnt exactly say its free persay due to it being either very hard to get into or requiring you to have pre ordered the game... 

as for portal, lol I bought the orange box  such a good game though


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Albino_101 said:


> The cake is not a lie, how to get to the cake is a lie!!!


"The cake is a lie" is written on one of the walls in the game.


----------

